# My bicycle/snowblower shed



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I made something similar on the side of my shed. It's for the smaller push mower.

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks very nice. I like that you stained and painted it to match your deck. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Woodsmith (Feb 17, 2010)

...and look how nicely I scattered the leaves around.. really looks natural, doesn't it? :laughing:

Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks GREAT! Love the Canadian Maritimes, but have never made it to PEI. Maybe this year.....


----------



## Woodsmith (Feb 17, 2010)

You would love PEI, especially in the spring-fall seasons (winter is dull, sometimes cold). You'll find many friendly people, we seem to have about ten times the restaurants for a place our size, and if you like seafood, you'll love our lobster, sorry, Maine ;-) and our mussels and oysters are definitely the best in the world! And not that far from Maryland...


----------

